# .5 Simpleshot bands...Awesome!



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

As most of you will know I am a tube guy. But I was getting frustrated with their poor performance in colder weather. I tried the .5 simpleshot bands and wow is that some fast shooting. My taper is 15x10 at a 7.5" cut length. Shooting ¼" it is very fast at 10m and 8mm steel is flat at 10m. When I shorten to 7" boy does 8mm fly fast. And ⅜" is flat at 10m, but slow and flat.

I shoot my 1632 tubes in the afternoon when it's warmer now with great success, but in the mornings I stick to the .5 SS bands which fly straight at low temperatures.

I used a 9/64" hole in my mini shooter and the .5 bands are tight and perform well with my mini shooter as well.

7.5" has a draw weight if 6.70 pounds and there 7" is 8.20 pounds.

I have found that the 7 1/2" cut length is plenty fast for my ¼" Steel and it has a nice light draw weight.

Cheers all


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i have the .6 bands,no taper and i like them a whole lot more than the .8's i got by accident,lol, for 5/16s and 1/4 in they are nice flat shooters,im sure the .5s with a taper are wicked fast tho


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I shoot the .5’s a lot butterfly with 7/16 steel. Fast, hard hitting elastic that lasts a long time and has a nice smooth draw.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I'll second (or third or whatever number we're on) that! Simpleshot black pulls a little heavier than some others I've used with the same cuts, but the performance and longevity are definitely there.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I shoot both also, I love the bands for speed and I love the tubes for reliability


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes still have my 1632 tubes just don't work well at all in the winter. I think the .5 for my 6 a.m. shooting and once the winter hits I'll definitely want to be outside instead of shooting into the laundry room.

Cheers


----------

